# Video Game Notation Software



## zeroslash (Jul 15, 2009)

I've been composing for classical instruments for a while now, but since I love video games, I would like to start composing music for them. However, I've been through Google and I don't know where I can find some software that will help me create music for the industry. If any of you know where I can find software designed for MIDI composition, that would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

All and any music notation software I know of allow you to save in midi format. The two most famous are Sibelius and Finale.

They, however, use the General MIDI sounds built into your soundcard, meaning a good musician can imagine what it would sound like played by a real ochestra bit infact it sounds awful (although the limitations of General MIDI are taken into account in so called 'tracker music' that has been the mainstay of game music for many years, essentially till games started to be sold on CD and DVD).


You will need a lot more than just notation software to get the kind of sound that could fool someone to think they are listening to a real orchestra. Firstly a DAW, then a good orchestral sound library, ranging from the cheap Edirol Orchestral to the horrifically expensive DVZ Strings (they haven't finished the whole orchestra yet), and optionally a good sampler like Kontakt.


----------

